# Final countdown



## Dennis

:ranger: Sitting here at the laptop with 8 days to go and thinking these last few weeks have been a bit of a nightmare what with all the packing and what not, and just as i was thinking we are ready to rumble i get a letter from HMRC requesting a vital piece of info regarding my pension.
Jane where`s all the paperwork been put?...packed in a box...which one...dunno...brown cardboard one in the spare bedroom....ok i will just use the system of numbered boxes we devised just for this scenario....where`s the list of numbers with what`s in each box been put.......dunno....Bo**oc**s, some idiot has put the list in the box with the paperwork....(Jane) well your the bloody idiot who packed the boxes and devised this fullproof system.
After a couple of hours unpacking and repacking boxes i found the necessary paperwork and contacted HMRC.....all sorted now for a cuppa :ranger:
Jane....yes .....you seen the cat?.... OMG!!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Bob and Jane

Not many sleeps left, good luck with your move and take care. Come back soon i am sure you will have a story to tell.

The link is for you.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Dennis

PETERFC said:


> Bob and Jane
> 
> Not many sleeps left, good luck with your move and take care. Come back soon i am sure you will have a story to tell.
> 
> The link is for you.
> 
> Peterfc 666?
> 
> YouTube - Armageddon - The Final Countdown


Thanks Peter
I know Gois quite well having visited there on our last trip....hope to meet up with you sometime.....you seem a character...just like me, we will have a drink!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Bob and Jane 

Superbock will do nicely. 

Serious take your time do not rush you have the rest of your lives to enjoy. Did you like the link?

Peterfc 666?


----------



## kokorotek

Hi there  Our big countdown started too (although it's around 35 days to go).  Wish you a safe journey and lots of sun!


----------



## Dennis

PETERFC said:


> Hi Bob and Jane
> 
> Superbock will do nicely.
> 
> Serious take your time do not rush you have the rest of your lives to enjoy. Did you like the link?
> 
> Peterfc 666?


Superbock it is then.....excellent link Peter, pumped up the volume, air guitar the lot.
We are taking a leisurely three day drive to Portugal and having a break over the weekend and then start viewing property on the Monday.
Regards.


----------



## Dennis

kokorotek said:


> Hi there  Our big countdown started too (although it's around 35 days to go).  Wish you a safe journey and lots of sun!


Hi Kokorotek
We were in your position only (hang on....using me fingers!) 27 days ago, and believe me the days have just flown by, although there seems to be a bit of a quiet period at the moment with nothing to do but wait.
Jane and I hope you have a trouble free countdown and a safe journey.
Boa sorte.


----------



## nelinha

To Dennis Family and Kokorotek, Have a nice trip, hope you settle down easily. We arrived in October last year and I can tell you the first few months will be hectic with all the paperwork to sort out. It has taken me a bit to settle down but I'm sure I will get there. Do not feel shy to ask for info, there are lots of people in this forum that share their knowledge willingly. Is Diezel also coming? He will love life here, I know that Guinness is loving it (and Idi the parrot as well) with all the walking and snuggling in front of the fireplace.
Have a good trip and good luck to both families


----------



## Dennis

nelinha said:


> To Dennis Family and Kokorotek, Have a nice trip, hope you settle down easily. We arrived in October last year and I can tell you the first few months will be hectic with all the paperwork to sort out. It has taken me a bit to settle down but I'm sure I will get there. Do not feel shy to ask for info, there are lots of people in this forum that share their knowledge willingly. Is Diezel also coming? He will love life here, I know that Guinness is loving it (and Idi the parrot as well) with all the walking and snuggling in front of the fireplace.
> Have a good trip and good luck to both families


Hi nelinha
Thanks 
We are glad that you are settling into the lifestyle you had hoped for and that Guinness and Idi are also happy.
Deizel is definately coming and he has been getting ready for the move by getting in some serious practice on his lounging techniques, <SEE HERE>...he just loves the sun.
Regards.


----------



## nelinha

Diezel looks so happy, where will you be settling, maybe you can join our hunderunde for walkies in the forests of Malveira da Serra. We have 8 dogs at the moment doing the walkies, they love it, it's as if they were at a birthday party running around, smelling all the trees and every single hole in the bushes and lounging in every single water puddle! I'm sure wherever you go there will be green areas where you can take Diezel to run around. Hope his trip is also without any incidents.


----------



## Dennis

nelinha said:


> Diezel looks so happy, where will you be settling, maybe you can join our hunderunde for walkies in the forests of Malveira da Serra. We have 8 dogs at the moment doing the walkies, they love it, it's as if they were at a birthday party running around, smelling all the trees and every single hole in the bushes and lounging in every single water puddle! I'm sure wherever you go there will be green areas where you can take Diezel to run around. Hope his trip is also without any incidents.


Hi nelinha
Diezel would love come for walkies with you all, but we could be a bit too far away as we are hoping to find somewhere around the Tomar area.

Diezel is used to other dogs.... Jane has run a dog training club for over 30 years and Diezel loved showing off his sits and stays to the class, but he can be a little sod when let off his leash in the fields, chasing after rabbits!!

Just Googled Malveira....are you near Mafra? off the A21.
Regards


----------



## bart n caz

Must only be 6 days to go now! 

Good luck and hope everything goes well with your move over to Porugal


----------



## Dennis

bart n caz said:


> Must only be 6 days to go now!
> 
> Good luck and hope everything goes well with your move over to Porugal


Many thanks Bart n Caz, yes getting ever nearer!

Excuse me for asking, but your names seem familiar........were you ever on motorcaravan forums?
Regards.


----------



## nelinha

Hi Bob, no, I stay in Cascais quite near to boca do inferno (not in the big fancy palaces though) but we do all our walks around Malveira da Serra, most of the area is a national forest parkgoogle the area around 38 46 08N and 9 26 26W all that green belongs to our dogs during the week. The weekends belong to the populace. We also take the dogs to Praia do Guincho, but only during the off season. Maybe your wife could start some type of dog training or walking activities around your area! Often when we go up north to a place called Paredes de Coura we take Guinness with us and he loves it as well, quite wild with wild horses, but very very cold.


----------



## Dennis

nelinha said:


> Hi Bob, no, I stay in Cascais quite near to boca do inferno (not in the big fancy palaces though) but we do all our walks around Malveira da Serra, most of the area is a national forest parkgoogle the area around 38 46 08N and 9 26 26W all that green belongs to our dogs during the week. The weekends belong to the populace. We also take the dogs to Praia do Guincho, but only during the off season. Maybe your wife could start some type of dog training or walking activities around your area! Often when we go up north to a place called Paredes de Coura we take Guinness with us and he loves it as well, quite wild with wild horses, but very very cold.


Hi nelinha
Jane would love to get involved in something to do with dogs again and maybe the oportunity may arise and if there is interest she certainly would start training again.
Regards


----------



## siobhanwf

Dennis said:


> Hi nelinha
> Jane would love to get involved in something to do with dogs again and maybe the oportunity may arise and if there is interest she certainly would start training again.
> Regards



there is a lady near us who trains and shows her dogs. Perhaps Jane would like to contact her when you get here. PM me is she want s contact details


----------



## siobhanwf

*5 more sleeps to go *


----------



## Dennis

Hi siobhan
You have a PM.


----------



## Dennis

Sleep is optimistic.


----------



## deburto

Dennis said:


> :ranger: Sitting here at the laptop with 8 days to go and thinking these last few weeks have been a bit of a nightmare what with all the packing and what not, and just as i was thinking we are ready to rumble i get a letter from HMRC requesting a vital piece of info regarding my pension.
> Jane where`s all the paperwork been put?...packed in a box...which one...dunno...brown cardboard one in the spare bedroom....ok i will just use the system of numbered boxes we devised just for this scenario....where`s the list of numbers with what`s in each box been put.......dunno....Bo**oc**s, some idiot has put the list in the box with the paperwork....(Jane) well your the bloody idiot who packed the boxes and devised this fullproof system.
> After a couple of hours unpacking and repacking boxes i found the necessary paperwork and contacted HMRC.....all sorted now for a cuppa :ranger:
> Jane....yes .....you seen the cat?.... OMG!!


Bob 

If you have packed a cat .........your in trouble .........you have not got 1
PS have a great time tonight arty:arty::grouphug:


----------



## Dennis

deburto said:


> Bob
> 
> If you have packed a cat .........your in trouble .........you have not got 1
> PS have a great time tonight arty:arty::grouphug:


Hi Debs..Andy
Artistic licence about the cat 
Exchanged contracts today.............be a bit richer on Monday :clap2:
Will try and keep Jane under control tonight but don`t hold out much hope..... and there`s one behind the bar for you if you are passing.
Good news for you on your move I hear, let`s hope you won`t be far behind us.
All the best.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

8 dogs doing the walkies all at once.  Hope you have a big pooper scooper.

:eyebrows:


Have a good trip Dennis and I hope the mozzies don't bite ya. They ate us alive for the first year.


----------



## Dennis

Mr.Blueskies said:


> 8 dogs doing the walkies all at once.  Hope you have a big pooper scooper.
> 
> :eyebrows:
> 
> 
> Have a good trip Dennis and I hope the mozzies don't bite ya. They ate us alive for the first year.


Thanks Mr Blueskies
Someone told me mozzies don`t like Marmite (neither do i ).........but do i eat it or smear it all over my body?
Regards


----------



## nelinha

Hi Mr Blueskies, There are 8 dogs, 6 women and HD to look after all of us. We go into the forests so no poop scooper is necessary!
Bob, rub the Marmite all over, by the way, I found some at Jumbo this am! I've also heard that garlic is good, I personally don't worry about them, when you've lived in anophelis (?) region you tend to drink lots of G&T and we rub piri piri all over What about some mosquito coils or a long sleeved shirt at night and a sarong for your legs?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I would recommend that you get the O.H. to do the smearing of the marmite all over. If you should play your cards right, it could become a regular ritual.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Nelinha,
I was only joking about the poop. lol I used to be mad, but i'm all right nooooow.


----------



## Dennis

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I would recommend that you get the O.H. to do the smearing of the marmite all over. If you should play your cards right, it could become a regular ritual.


Are we talking from experience here ??


----------



## nelinha

Hi Mr Blueskies, was also joking about the poop. For the city walks I went and bought a small bag container from nJumbo that gets attached to the leash but typical chi..... stuff it lasted from noon to mid day. 
Regular ritual- I remember HD once giving me a shower head for my birthday but the shower was in his bathroom! Also I gave him once a massage, now he thinks he needs one regularly (now now, no funny comments from the gallery)


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

[ Are we talking from experience here ] Do I wish. All that my O.H. will do is root through my pockets and drawers, when she thinks that I am drunk and asleep. It's called, treasure hunt.


----------



## Dennis

mr.blueskies said:


> [ are we talking from experience here ] do i wish. All that my o.h. Will do is root through my pockets and drawers, when she thinks that i am drunk and asleep. It's called, treasure hunt.


:d:d:d:d


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr.Blueskies said:


> [ Are we talking from experience here ] Do I wish. All that my O.H. will do is root through my pockets and drawers, when she thinks that I am drunk and asleep. It's called, treasure hunt.


"what´s yours is mine........and what´s mine is MY OWN" is a good old Irish motto :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## siobhanwf

D-Day hope the move goes will and that you arrive in Portugal safely


----------



## nelinha

Hi Bob, Jane and Diezel, how was the move? Hope you brought some good weather with you. Has Diezel settled in well? Let us have your news on how you doing in Pt. Nelinha


----------



## silvers

I spoke to Jane today and they were driving through France on their way to Portugal.


----------

